
How To Determine A Startup Funding Strategy - shinyheart
http://techcocktail.com/how-to-determine-a-startup-funding-strategy-2010-12
======
pontifier
As someone who has made a conscious decision to go it alone and bootstrap my
business, I love the direct advice for me at the bottom of the chart.
Hopefully I will soon!

